
Association Between Recreational Cannabis Use and Cardiac Structure and Function - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1936878X19310095?via%3Dihub
======
hexxiiiz
Geez. Unless there is there is some mechanism posited, it is hard not to roll
ones eyes at studies like this. How would, hypothetically, the THC, and other
cannabinoids in canibus cause this to happen given their effect on the
endocrine system? The sample size looks large at over 3k until you see that
the regular use group is 47 and the infrequent use group is just past 100. So
we have 20x non-users to users based on self-reporting. Is this solid
statistics at the least? It could be, but it is a bit misleading. Are the
correlations stated after removing confounds? It reads like that is not
necessarily the case. Either way, frankly, correlations with no posited
mechanism are tremendously unconvincing unless there is way more evidence.

~~~
meowface
I'm also quite skeptical, but if this actually is accurate, I don't think the
potential for a mechanism of action is necessarily that far-fetched. My heart
rate absolutely increases to some degree for an extended period of time when I
consume sativa cannabis, for example, and I don't think this is uncommon.
Changes in heart rate could potentially alter aspects of the heart, over a
sufficient length of time.

Even if that weren't the case, cannabis contains lots of psychoactive
compounds which aren't fully understood, and even for the ones we do seem to
understand, the brain and body are incredibly complex and chaotic systems and
could possibly exhibit unexpected effects when exposed to them.

------
dweekly
N=47 for current users and 97% of the study population was White. I'm baffled
as to how this kind of stuff can inform population health.

~~~
dvt
They literally explain their rationale in the next sentence: "Current regular
users were more likely to be younger, male, and current tobacco smokers and
have greater levels of social deprivation compared with rare/never users and
previous regular users. They were also less likely to be taking
antihypertension medication."

Also, 82% of the UK's population is white, so 97% (especially given that these
are older people) isn't really that surprising. I'm baffled how pro-drug
proponents consistently ignore correlative evidence that points to regular
cannabis use being problematic.

~~~
bl4ckcontact
My thoughts precisely. I am a self-identifying proponent for marijuana
legalization, which is why my initial reaction was to balk at the study.
However, upon rereading the study, they make it abundantly clear that their
study is not providing any definitive conclusions by any means.

“Discussions on the potential public health impact are hampered by gaps in
evidence and variable quality of available data. Little or no mention of
cannabis exists in CVD risk assessments or lifestyle advice guideline.”

Furthermore, they explain that much more research is required to come to any
sort of conclusion on its effects on the general population.

